# EVIL new DH bike: The Revolt



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Taken from the site:_
Here is a sneak peak of our first production full suspension DH bike featuring our patent pending DELTAsystem by Dave Weagle. The Revolt is a 203mm travel World Cup downhill mountain bike frame designed to set a new benchmark for performance and tunability in the category. The Revolt features infinite frame geometry adjustment without any change or comprimise to leverage or wheel rates. More info on the Revolt to come soon!!!_

I would post up a pic, but cannot pull it from the site.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks promising:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

very cool kinda looks like the new corsair bike, very sick.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

Thomas Vanderham!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

I Want One!!!


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Vulgar Display of Power said:


> Thomas Vanderham!


x2!
I can't wait to see how DW answers the "Which of your 3 suspension designs is the best?" queston now.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Um, is that a single pivot with some fancy adjustable rate/leverage ratio linkage? Oh man what will the world do if DW makes a bike with a SP?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

combatkimura said:


> Um, is that a single pivot with some fancy adjustable rate/leverage ratio linkage? Oh man what will the world do if DW makes a bike with a SP?


I'll tell you what the world will do...

We'll buy it.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

nice


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

It's an adj. geo. SP that dosn't affect axel path, that will cost $2800 and has pink triangles for a logo. BAH!


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

That's revolting.
I'm in love.


----------



## banano (Mar 17, 2006)

seems like a commencal with some intricates cannondale moto leverages...mah.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

banano said:


> seems like a commencal with some intricates cannondale moto leverages...mah.


Yeah pivot placement is pretty much identical to commencal..


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Oh man what will the world do if DW makes a bike with a SP?


He actually has! The new Iron Horse XC bike that replaced the Azure is a SP. The SP was placed by none other than DW himself!

owned in the face


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Size XL with a 25 inch top tube! Nice.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Giant DH Comp.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, i am not complaining that it's a SP. I was expecting to see some craxy twelve linkage VP crazy axle path thing. I actually love the idea of this bike.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> He actually has! The new Iron Horse XC bike that replaced the Azure is a SP. The SP was placed by none other than DW himself!
> 
> owned in the face


Wrong.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Your one-liners are invaluable Rb! Didn't they let you out to go to I'bike? Not fair.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Gruntled said:


> Didn't they let you out to go to I'bike? Not fair.


I didn't let myself go.

When I'm not building rad custom bikes for folks like you, I go to college (finishing my last 2 semesters at Berkeley). Statistics is a no-joke major.

If I wasn't buried in schoolwork and didn't have a race this weekend, believe me, there's nowhere I'd rather be than Vegas with the coworkers.

Oh yeah, the new Evil bike(s) looks sweet!!


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey,
So you can tell me how to do a repeated-measures ANOVA on excel with this fkn data set I've gathered. Don't ever do a PhD unless you want to get brain damage, a result of either thinking about data too much or from the drugs required not to think about data too much.....


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

i like it very similair to comencal dh


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Is the head tube design meant to be used for something or is it just for aesthetics?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll buy it. Its Evil.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

this thing looks sooo sick. Might have to look more into this :thumbsup:


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> Is the head tube design meant to be used for something or is it just for aesthetics?


it *looks* like it *might* be adjustable.. we'll see I guess...


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

when will see some interbike pics of it?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> it *looks* like it *might* be adjustable.. we'll see I guess...


It is adjustable. That's why it says that the minimum headtube angle is 64', and the maximum is 66'. :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

That thing is pure electric sex


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

LarryFahn said:


> Giant DH Comp.


Dude, put down the pipe.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

I like it, but where are Evil's hardtails???


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sick bike man. iwanted a new and improved imperial though


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> Is the head tube design meant to be used for something or is it just for aesthetics?


When Commencal, Scott, and Corsair do Adjustable HA's they do somthing that looks similar with pinch bolts in the headtube with a offset sort of cylinder that rotates 180 to adjust the angle of the steertube being guided through the HT

This is the first bike in a long LONG time thats made me get that, "OMG-what-can -I-sell-to-afford-that?" feeling. Definitely a must have for me.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool, I figured it might be adjustable but it looks cleaner than all the other versions I've seen. Of course that's kinda the way Evil is, simple and efficient :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Djponee said:


> sick bike man. iwanted a new and improved imperial though


ditto, that is not their only bike coming out though... Still more to see.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm pretty sure that headtube is like that so you can run cantilever brakes.


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

It is going to be so big. The new Evil is run by only 3 people (as of now) with the assistance of DW. 

They are full of cool ideas and believe bicycles should be build for people. 

They got a big plan for 2009 and eventually they will have a complete line up of bicycles from a full downhill rig to a fixie. Of course, they will bring back the classic Evil hard tails in the line up as well.

They have already got some soft goods and you can see where they are heading from the designs.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

any word on the ballpark MSRP?
you mentioned the ideology of bikes that are built for people, I just hope they can still be reasonably priced for the average dude rocker to afford.


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

LoozinSkin said:


> any word on the ballpark MSRP?
> you mentioned the ideology of bikes that are built for people, I just hope they can still be reasonably priced for the average dude rocker to afford.


Fortunetally or unfortunately, they are going to be on the expensive side. 
It is because they are going to build everything in the US (except for the steel hardtail models). The downhill rig is going to cost around 2800.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

hrrmmm... sounds like this dude will have to stick to his old Sunday.
guess I could buy an EVIL tee-shirt anyways. 

Great news at any rate and glad to see DW is making history once again with whats sure to be the sickest bike out there.


----------



## greb (Apr 13, 2006)

THE DESIGNER said:


> Fortunetally or unfortunately, they are going to be on the expensive side.
> It is because they are going to build everything in the US (except for the steel hardtail models). The downhill rig is going to cost around 2800.


Do you know when they'll show the full lineup to the public? Thank you.


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

greb said:


> Do you know when they'll show the full lineup to the public? Thank you.


I believe it might take more than a year for them to come up with the whole line up. 
As you can see, they are small company and taking very careful steps to develop their products.

Their plan is to introduce bikes one by one as they complete.
Initially, their are going to have 3 full suspension rigs to cover downhill to all mountain.
Then comes hard tails and so on.

I personally would like to see their hard tails first though.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

With DW on their side they should have a better chance at success - lets just hope their products are available to the public when they say they will be.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> Is the head tube design meant to be used for something or is it just for aesthetics?


changes HA


----------



## greb (Apr 13, 2006)

THE DESIGNER said:


> I personally would like to see their hard tails first though.


It's hard to decide what I'd like to see first... but I'm sure their hardtails will be great (since the old were great too), so I'm curious to see the "all mountain" fs


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Step 1: Find a local shop that sells Evil Bikes.
Step 2: Get job at local shop that sells Evil Bikes
Step 3: Sell my future first born to get money for The Revolt.
Step 4: Order Revolt at ANY cost.
Step 5: Wait until April of 2009 with a huge boner.
Step 6: Relieve self in April 2009 from "Worst case of blue-balls in history."
Step 7: Ride.

P.S. Grant... I told you it would be around the $2800 mark.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> With DW on their side they should have a better chance at success - lets just hope their products are available to the public when they say they will be.


That's my one fear. Small companies can go either way: They'll either release exactly on time because with only a few people, it's easy to coordinate things and get the job done. Or they'll be SUPER late, and will piss off a lot of people. In the bike industry, first impressions mean A LOT.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

THE DESIGNER said:


> I personally would like to see their hard tails first though.


Word.

The market is pretty saturated with killer long travel suspension frames right now....But there ain't a lot of cool steel hardtails that take 160mm forks and can climb and be ridden down FR trails.

Let's see 'em Evil!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

FM said:


> Word.
> 
> The market is pretty saturated with killer long travel suspension frames right now....But there ain't a lot of cool steel hardtails that take 160mm forks and can climb and be ridden down FR trails.
> 
> Let's see 'em Evil!


have you checked out chromag? ns may make one that can take a 160mm fork.


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

FM said:


> Word.
> 
> The market is pretty saturated with killer long travel suspension frames right now....But there ain't a lot of cool steel hardtails that take 160mm forks and can climb and be ridden down FR trails.
> 
> Let's see 'em Evil!


I believe they have got "downhill racing" in their mind already and they sure are intending to win. 
That is why they released the downhill rig first so that they can start racing right away.

According to them, the Revolt will be designed to race but also to rip the shore.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I like that it comes in XL for us tall folks.


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

FM said:


> Word.
> 
> The market is pretty saturated with killer long travel suspension frames right now....But there ain't a lot of cool steel hardtails that take 160mm forks and can climb and be ridden down FR trails.
> 
> Let's see 'em Evil!


Yeah, and does anyone remember the 2013i, proto circa 2005?

I wanted a CroMo hardtail that could take a 160mm fork for a while, preferably EVIL, but ended up buying a Dialled Apline frame recently. I figured that when Interbike came, I'd be regretting it, but.... nothing to see in the HT dept from EVIL.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

i remember that bike!
still hopin to see that for real someday


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

toowacky said:


> I wanted a CroMo hardtail that could take a 160mm fork for a while, preferably EVIL, but ended up buying a Dialled Apline frame recently. .


Been looking at the alpine myself! Please check your PM's I got some questions for you


----------



## texasflood (Aug 6, 2007)

*Is the Revolt ready for Rampage?*

Evil will sell a TON of these frames after Vanderham WINS Rampage! This assumes the frame (or at least a prototype or two) is available for him to ride - anybody know if this will be the case?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

they should do a 6.5 inch FR bike and call it the Infidel using a logo I made.

I have the .eps too


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

The 160mm freeride bike will be called the Insurgent...so, you are close in that it begins with an "I". 

-ska todd


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> Dude, put down the pipe.


Duuuude  Look at the pivot location... WOW


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

ska todd said:


> The 160mm freeride bike will be called the Insurgent...so, you are close in that it begins with an "I".
> 
> -ska todd


like the Nike shoe huh? I think i like Infidel better, but i am a bit bias.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Will Vanderham use the Revolt at Rampage?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm pretty sure this logo in the was supposed to say EMO BIKE COMPANY.....


----------



## highspeed (Feb 4, 2004)

so there are none revolt on interbike?


----------



## the evil bunny (Sep 6, 2008)

ska todd said:


> The 160mm freeride bike will be called the Insurgent...so, you are close in that it begins with an "I".
> 
> -ska todd


What about hardtails? A Sovereign with a not too short seattube (so 6' tall people can pedal it) would be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

highspeed said:


> so there are none revolt on interbike?


The frame picture is a rendering... There probably isn't a proto out there yet as they would've brought it to the show. (They didn't even have a spot at the show; pretty sure it was a hotel room.) It's probably going to be a bit of a wait though. The Corsair's took a bit of time from when we first saw them to when you could pay for one.

Good ideas breed good product. I think these guys are on the right track. If they've picked up "The Kid" then they can get good feedback from him as well. I love my Flatline, and Thomas had a lot to do with R&D on that bike before Rocky (stupid) cut him loose...

I am anxiously awaiting a closer look at the design of the suspension as I'm not totally convinced it's a "fixed" single pivot. I'm going to guess there's more going on back there than the rendering is allowing us to view. :skep:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

maybe the clue's in the name: DELTA. Maybe it involves triangles? or something in relation to triangles?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's probably some variation of this...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

The Evil Empire lives again!


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

This might give you the clue...


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

THE DESIGNER said:


> This might give you the clue...


that looks insane


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

THE DESIGNER said:


> This might give you the clue...


maybe, that link is flippable...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

THE DESIGNER said:


> This might give you the clue...


heh, using free software versions for commercial use?!


----------



## THE DESIGNER (Mar 10, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> heh, using free software versions for commercial use?!


LOL, that is a good question! I would like to know that too.
Does a blogger like me taking pictures of someone using free software qualified as their commercial use of the software too? I never thought about that.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Blah blah blah...DELTA...blah blah blah...HYPE...

I wonder if in the marketing blurb he ever mentions how high the bearing loads will be with that linkage configuration. Torque = Force x Lever Arm Length. That design is going to have 4x or 5x the vertical load experienced at the rear wheel travelling through that compact linkage. Hope people don't mind changing bearings often...

Still, it's probably got the lowest CG of any single pivot bike out there, if that count's for anything...


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

What program is that? Inventor?


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> maybe, that link is flippable...


My guess is that the link isn't flippable, but instead uses an eccentric mount to change the geo (only way I can think of to make it "infinitely adjustable"). I'm think that's what the big circle is.


----------



## simondignard (Dec 4, 2008)

When we will be able to see more pictures of it?


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

when they put more on the site


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

that looks super progressive....


----------

